#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Ν.4030/2011 άρθρο 6 §4.α και §4.β

## TOLIS17

Γειά σας,
Ο Ν. N_4030 Αρ. 4 παρ α και β αναφέρει ότι μία άδεια αναθεωρείται : 
α. Για τέσσερα έτη από την ημερομηνία λήξης της καισύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις που ισχύουν κατά το χρόνοέκδοσης της πράξης αναθεώρησης, αν μέχρι τη λήξη τηςισχύος της άδειας δεν έχει περατωθεί ο φέρων οργανισμός του κτιρίου.
β. Για τέσσερα έτη από την ημερομηνία λήξης της καισύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο έκδοσής της, αν μέχρι τη λήξη της ισχύος της άδειας, έχειπερατωθεί ο φέρων οργανισμός του κτιρίου.

Εάν ο φέρον οργανισμός έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει και είναι πχ κατά το ήμισυ περαιωμένος, τι γίνεται στη περίπτωση που έχουν αλλάξει οι διατάξεις κατά την περίοδο της αναθεώρησης οι οποίες διατάξεις μπορεί να έχουν αντίκτυπο και στο φέρον οργανισμό?? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Σε κάθε περίπτωση κριτήριο είναι η περάτωση του φέροντα οργανισμού.
Το να έχει περατωθεί ο μισός είναι σαν να μην κατασκευάστηκε τίποτα, όσον αφορά την αναθεώρηση.

Αν η άδεια λήξει και δεν μπορεί να αναθεωρηθεί τότε απαιτείται έκδοση νέας άδειας. Στην νέα άδεια θα πρέπει να γίνουν νέες μελέτες σύμφωνα με τα ισχύοντα τη στιγμή της νέας αίτησης.

Δες όμως πάλι αν έχει παραταθεί η άδεια, διότι τελευταία έχουν δοθεί πολλές παρατάσεις με διάφορους νόμους.

----------


## asak

Το δίκαιο και λογικό θα ήταν να δύναται να αναθεωρηθεί για το ήμισυ του οικοδομικού φέροντος οργανισμού που έχει περατωθεί. Δηλ. ένα 6όροφο κτίριο πολυκατοικίας που έχει περατωθεί μόνο ο σκελετός 4 ορόφων γιατί να μην μπορεί να αναθεωρηθεί η άδεια. Τους υπόλοιπους 2 ορόφους αν τους θέλει τότε να εκδοθεί νέα άδεια για προσθήκη.
Για ψάξτο λίγο.

----------


## TOLIS17

Βασικά ψάχνω να βρω το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που μπορεί να δίνει παράταση της άδειας πέρα των 4 ετών. Μιλάμε για άδεια δημοσίου, (4 κτίρια) η οποία βγήκε μέσα στο 2016 και ακόμα δεν έχει δημοπρατηθεί η κατασκευή. Οι καθυστερήσεις αυτές θα έχουν αντίκτυπο όπως καταλαβαίνετε και στην κατασκευή, και θέλω να αποκλείσω το ενδεχόμενο να λήξει η άδεια στην μέση των εργασιών του φορέα. 

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι παρατάσεων, ανά κατηγορία, αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα για άδειες που θα λήγουν μέσα στο 2020. Λογικά κάπου θα υπάρχει κάτι που να τις παρατείνει...

----------


## Xάρης

Μέχρι τότε όλο και κάποια παράταση θα δοθεί που θα προστεθεί στις πολλές που δόθηκαν μέχρι σήμερα.

----------

